# 72 vs 100



## 6T4 (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm ready to order my rims, but I'm havin a hard time decidin on 72 or 100 spokes, I like both.. I have 64 impala, can someone give advice on why I should go with one over the other?


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

72's


----------



## 64 For Life (Mar 19, 2013)

72's are old skool, 100's are new skool.


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

I can sell you a set of each and have both styles to swap


----------



## 6T4 (Oct 7, 2013)

FREAKY TALES said:


> I can sell you a set of each and have both styles to swap


 I'll give you a call when I make my decision. Gracias, loko! I still have your #


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Speaking of 72 vs 100...is it ok to hop on 72s? Not circus hopping, just to fool around with. I figure less spokes the more chance of something happening to the rim/spoke?


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

Is realy up to u homie ride on some u like ur own style no matter if is old skool or new skool both 72 an 100 are cool !!! Or get u a set of iether one n see wsh one u lik better !!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

~87Limited~ said:


> Speaking of 72 vs 100...is it ok to hop on 72s? Not circus hopping, just to fool around with. I figure less spokes the more chance of something happening to the rim/spoke?


 Actually, that doesn't have a lot to do with it, people use to hop on our 56 spoke bolt ons back in the day. Your good either way with a well made wheel. Just not a crosslace


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

FREAKY TALES said:


> I can sell you a set of each and have both styles to swap


Qvo homie freaky x2 that's right get him both that way he wud have both styles qno lol !!!! My first set was 100 center gold spokes 2scd set 100 dcut spokes so now I made a change to 72 13 an 14 from homie Jesus aka freaky tales qno !! Lol


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

It's just whatever you like,I personally like a straight lace 72 spoke,to leave some room in between the spokes. I don't see how people can really clean a 100 spoke,i'm looking at my 100 spoke display wheel as I type this. You be the judge,but 100's are also Chinas,72 straights are not. I can also sell you both. Ease of cleaning and quality would be why I would go with 72's myself.72 cross/75 straight-cross/72 straight/100 China


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

Lowrider19 said:


> It's just whatever you like,I personally like a straight lace 72 spoke,to leave some room in between the spokes. I don't see how people can really clean a 100 spoke,i'm looking at my 100 spoke display wheel as I type this. You be the judge,but 100's are also Chinas,72 straights are not. I can also sell you both. Ease of cleaning and quality would be why I would go with 72's myself.72 cross/75 straight-cross/72 straight/100 China
> View attachment 871562
> View attachment 871554
> View attachment 871538
> View attachment 871546


I had own 100 spokes not all are China's n one. More thing with good quality wheels all u need is a pressure washer n a air blower that's all u need to keep ur wheels clean n shynne 100 or 72 spokes !!!!


----------



## 46'Areosedan (May 21, 2012)

6T4 said:


> I'm ready to order my rims, but I'm havin a hard time decidin on 72 or 100 spokes, I like both.. I have 64 impala, can someone give advice on why I should go with one over the other?


If you're going the dayton route, how about some 88's? You'll be in the middle.


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

Dayton "Quality" The knockoffs are horrible,look like a China.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

72's. easier to clean and let's you see chrome suspension behind the wheels. 

Tami, is hopping not suggested with the cross lace wheels?


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

CMS,I agree,I like to clean all my spokes,including the backsides without taking off all 4. Cross-lace lack the strength for true hopping because the spokes are already bent,so the weak point is already there. For the most part,they would be fine,but eventually the bend in the spokes would give out,and be out of round,or worse,the spokes would break at the bend and the dish might actually break loose.


----------



## 6T4 (Oct 7, 2013)

Appreciate all the advice.


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> 72's. easier to clean and let's you see chrome suspension behind the wheels.
> 
> Tami, is hopping not suggested with the cross lace wheels?


 Crosslace should not be hopped no matter how many spokes!!!


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Tami said:


> Crosslace should not be hopped no matter how many spokes!!!


why is that?......does the spoke angle make them weak? ......I hop on my straight laced 72 spoke Daytons almost every weekend with no problems......


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

:nono:.........hold a real dayton knock off in one hand and hold a china in the other.....you can feel and visualy tell the difference..............


Lowrider19 said:


> Dayton "Quality" The knockoffs are horrible,look like a China.
> View attachment 871578


----------



## backyard64 (Feb 4, 2012)

72 s all day homie they are easier to clean that's why I like em to me 100s look like chinas also these are for sale these are from the big homie freaktales pm me if interested


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:72s and 5.20s


----------



## MIKEY96 (Nov 5, 2013)

^^^^this


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

DanielDucati said:


> why is that?......does the spoke angle make them weak? ......I hop on my straight laced 72 spoke Daytons almost every weekend with no problems......


 The hopping is just to much pressure for the crosslace spokes, never a driving issue though, and almost any straight lace you can hop with. Knockoffs are wierd, even some USA ones are light where as some are heavy. I have even seen some chinas not too bad, but on those it's usually the issue of terrible polishing and chrome. So far some of the best I have seen are made in Mexico believe it or not, the knockoff is heavy and usually well chromed.


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:72s and 5.20s


Yeap I agree with most of these guys go with 72 spoke . They are old school and easy to clean. I have two sets of 72 spoke Daytons and I never went the china route with 100 spoke.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Lowrider19 said:


> Dayton "Quality" The knockoffs are horrible,look like a China.
> View attachment 871578


doesn't zeus sell their wheels on actual china knockoffs?


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Not sure where this "bad quality" Dayton rumor comes from, but I have no issue with mine?



Covered in the oil for shipping






Those are 88 spoke, I really don't like 72s


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

OGJordan said:


> Not sure where this "bad quality" Dayton rumor comes from,


they had one complaint from one guy because they accidentally sent out the wrong knockoffs. they were willing to make it right, but he asked for a refund and got it. zeus jumped on it and mention it pretty much every day, even though they sell their wheels on actual china knockoffs


and with threads showing on their non stainless spokes and nipples


----------



## 46'Areosedan (May 21, 2012)

well this is what i had ordered from them on this last sale they had. the wheels were fine except the k/o's. the shark fin k/o's had flaws like machining marks and small pits. the 3-ear k/o's on the other hand were horrible. i guess everyone got their order correct except me. had i gotten good k/o's like OGJordan i would have kept them.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

fool2 said:


> doesn't zeus sell their wheels on actual china knockoffs?


Yes and display prototype kos with zenith chips with the name ground off.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

LOL!!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

46'Areosedan said:


> well this is what i had ordered from them on this last sale they had. the wheels were fine except the k/o's. the shark fin k/o's had flaws like machining marks and small pits. the 3-ear k/o's on the other hand were horrible. i guess everyone got their order correct except me. had i gotten good k/o's like OGJordan i would have kept them.


Got dam.... those ARE terrible!!!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Tami said:


> Actually, that doesn't have a lot to do with it, people use to hop on our 56 spoke bolt ons back in the day. Your good either way with a well made wheel. Just not a crosslace


I need a set to put to the test !!


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

fool2 said:


> they had one complaint from one guy because they accidentally sent out the wrong knockoffs. they were willing to make it right, but he asked for a refund and got it. zeus jumped on it and mention it pretty much every day, even though they sell their wheels on actual china knockoffs
> 
> 
> and with threads showing on their non stainless spokes and nipples


 I personally have never knocked Dayton, I did say I don't know how much longer they are going to cater the Lowrider Lifestyle, you know times change. And the chrome in the up above pictures looks ok for what I can tell. As for the threads showing in that picture, I know the wheel was taken apart by someone and put back together, and also BTW those are stainless spokes that were highly polished. Maybe you can explain then how another one of our wheel sets became engraved and put back together, since we didn't have the engraving done???? NEXT no big secret I have china KO's, I announced that in the beginning and said until ours are done, I have ones made in Mexico also.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Tami said:


> I personally have never knocked Dayton, I did say I don't know how much longer they are going to cater the Lowrider Lifestyle, you know times change. And the chrome in the up above pictures looks ok for what I can tell. As for the threads showing in that picture, I know the wheel was taken apart by someone and put back together, and also BTW those are stainless spokes that were highly polished. Maybe you can explain then how another one of our wheel sets became engraved and put back together, since we didn't have the engraving done???? NEXT no big secret I have china KO's, I announced that in the beginning and said until ours are done, I have ones made in Mexico also.


Your distributor keeps knocking Dayton so you might as well slap a muzzle on him for your own company's sake


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

Ragtop Ted said:


> Your distributor keeps knocking Dayton so you might as well slap a muzzle on him for your own company's sake


 Once again, I personally don't need to knock others unless a truth issue needs to be exposed. The difference in him and I on the muzzle issue, he chit chats with about 40 people a day and absorbs their opinions and expresses the opinions. And also his other position is independent where as, he also sells Dayton's if need it be where I am not involved, but. I'm sure after reading this he will take your comment to heart and be more carefull in expressing his views.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

72s

100s are just to "busy"


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Tami said:


> I personally have never knocked Dayton, I did say I don't know how much longer they are going to cater the Lowrider Lifestyle, you know times change. And the chrome in the up above pictures looks ok for what I can tell. As for the threads showing in that picture, I know the wheel was taken apart by someone and put back together, and also BTW those are stainless spokes that were highly polished. Maybe you can explain then how another one of our wheel sets became engraved and put back together, since we didn't have the engraving done???? NEXT no big secret I have china KO's, I announced that in the beginning and said until ours are done, I have ones made in Mexico also.


stainless spokes is an upgrade with you. How about stainless nipples?

Let's say someone chooses not to get the stainless upgrade, what exactly differentiates between you and OG wires? 

And you've said more than once that dayton is "hit or miss" and that you and WWK are the only quality wheels on the market


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

fool2 said:


> stainless spokes is an upgrade with you. How about stainless nipples?
> 
> Let's say someone chooses not to get the stainless upgrade, what exactly differentiates between you and OG wires?
> 
> And you've said more than once that dayton is "hit or miss" and that you and WWK are the only quality wheels on the market


 Don't put words in my mouth, I never said Dayton was not quality; I said they make both USA and China wheels and that the Dayton company has a lot of company overhead such as CEO's etc making there prices higher than WWK and WWK does more unique work such as engraving etc. ...... A lot of people don't like stainless, so it's the customers option. Stainless is an upgrade on our classic line, on our Lowrider line it's a choice, that simple.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I love my 72 spoke straight lace d's. They're from 91-92 no rust gold still looks great , easier to clean and just look dope. I've rolled 100 spoke chinas for year sand while yeha they got the job done, the offset, quality and look is just no wher enear comparable to a 72 spoke real Dayton... BTW I hop 30" all day long on em and never had a prob, I will say keep a lot of air in em though would hat eto bottom out on em..


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Yeah those are horrible. Did they replace them?


----------



## 46'Areosedan (May 21, 2012)

OGJordan said:


> Yeah those are horrible. Did they replace them?


I ended up getting my money back cause twice they sent me bad k/o's.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------

